# Electrical question



## Outbacker (Apr 6, 2007)

On my breaker panel, I have 2 15 amp breakers that were used for a baseboard heater. Connected to the breakers are one white wire into one breaker, and the black wire goes to the other breaker. The throws of the breaker are connected together with a metal clip. They are 2 independent breakers connected together. Does this mean they are being used to produce 30 amps?
 If I want to use 15 amps from one of the breakers, do I remove the white wire and connect it to the common neutral bus and the breaker with the black wire will be in use breaker? This breaker will be used to supple power to my shop, where I have 3 receptacles. 

 Does this make sense? It does to me, but I want to confirm with you guys before I get this done. Thanks.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 7, 2007)

The breakers are tied to gether to make a 240volt breaker, still 15amps.
Actually, you should buy 2 new breakers because it is illegal to modify a circuit breaker.
If the breaker was modified by someone else to make it a 240volt breaker, then it should be replaced anyway. If for no other reason than it could have been damaged by the person who modified it.


----------



## Outbacker (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks. I un-ganged the breakers, removed both of them and installed a new 15 amp breaker in one slot, used the wires already there that were for the baseboard heater (one black, one white and the ground) and ran them out to the shop. Now I have a dedicated breaker for the shop that shares with nothing. Before the washing machine and a few lights and receptacles were on the same circuit. It is all good now. Thanks again.


----------

